# RISOLTO: Failed to emerge x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2

## Matte88

Eseguendo un'installazione da zero di Gentoo amd64 rigorosamente stable ricevo l'errore presente in titolo, in ambiente chroot da un LiveCD.

Durante l'installazione di CUPS (e pure KDE), il processo si blocca al pacchetto x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 dandomi questo errore

```
>>> Emerging (3 of 19) x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2

 * qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * CPV:  x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  accessibility amd64 cups dbus elibc_glibc exceptions glib kernel_linux mng multilib qt3support tiff userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

tar xzpf /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/distdir/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2.tar.gz qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/configure qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/LICENSE.GPL3 qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/LICENSE.LGPL qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/projects.pro qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/src/qbase.pri qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/src/qt_targets.pri qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/src/qt_install.pri qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/bin qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/config.tests qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/mkspecs qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/qmake qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/src/gui qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/src/scripttools qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/tools/designer qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/tools/linguist/linguist qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/src/plugins/imageformats/gif qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/src/plugins/imageformats/ico qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/src/plugins/imageformats/jpeg qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/src/plugins/inputmethods qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/tools/qdbus/qdbusviewer qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/src/plugins/imageformats/mng qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/src/plugins/imageformats/tiff qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/src/plugins/accessible/widgets qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/include qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/src qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/tools/linguist/phrasebooks qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/tools/linguist/shared qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/tools/shared

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2 ...

./configure -L/usr/lib64 -no-pch -release -no-separate-debug-info -arch x86_64 -reduce-relocations -platform linux-g++ -stl -verbose -largefile -confirm-license -prefix /usr -bindir /usr/bin -libdir /usr/lib64/qt4 -datadir /usr/share/qt4 -docdir /usr/share/doc/qt-4.6.2 -headerdir /usr/include/qt4 -plugindir /usr/lib64/qt4/plugins -sysconfdir /etc/qt4 -translationdir /usr/share/qt4/translations -examplesdir /usr/share/qt4/examples -demosdir /usr/share/qt4/demos -silent -fast -opensource -exceptions -nomake examples -nomake demos -accessibility -cups -glib -system-libmng -no-nis -system-libtiff -qdbus -qt3support -no-gtkstyle -no-xinerama -qt-gif -system-libpng -system-libjpeg -no-sql-mysql -no-sql-psql -no-sql-ibase -no-sql-sqlite -no-sql-sqlite2 -no-sql-odbc -xrender -xrandr -xkb -xshape -sm -no-svg -no-webkit -no-phonon -no-dbus -no-opengl -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2

Determining system architecture... (Linux:2.6.33-sabayon:x86_64)

    64-bit AMD 80x86 (x86_64)

    'x86_64' is supported

System architecture: 'x86_64'

Symbol visibility control enabled.

Symbolic function binding enabled.

This is the Qt for Linux/X11 Open Source Edition.

You are licensed to use this software under the terms of

the Lesser GNU General Public License (LGPL) versions 2.1.

You are also licensed to use this software under the terms of

the GNU General Public License (GPL) versions 3.

You have already accepted the terms of the  license.

floatmath auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o floatmath.o floatmath.cpp

floatmath.cpp:44: warning: unused parameter 'argc'

floatmath.cpp:44: warning: unused parameter 'argv'

linking floatmath

floatmath enabled.

mmx auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -mmmx -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o mmx.o mmx.cpp

linking mmx

mmx enabled.

3dnow auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -m3dnow -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o 3dnow.o 3dnow.cpp

linking 3dnow

3dnow enabled.

sse auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -msse -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o sse.o sse.cpp

linking sse

sse enabled.

sse2 auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -msse2 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o sse2.o sse2.cpp

linking sse2

sse2 enabled.

zlib auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o zlib.o zlib.cpp

linking zlib

zlib enabled.

DB2 auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o db2.o db2.cpp

db2.cpp:42:20: error: sqlcli.h: No such file or directory

db2.cpp:43:21: error: sqlcli1.h: No such file or directory

gmake: *** [db2.o] Error 1

DB2 disabled.

OCI auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o oci.o oci.cpp

oci.cpp:42:17: error: oci.h: No such file or directory

gmake: *** [oci.o] Error 1

OCI disabled.

unknown SQL driver: sqlite_symbian

TDS auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o tds.o tds.cpp

tds.cpp:42:22: error: sybfront.h: No such file or directory

tds.cpp:43:19: error: sybdb.h: No such file or directory

gmake: *** [tds.o] Error 1

TDS disabled.

Cups auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o cups.o cups.cpp

linking cups

Cups enabled.

POSIX iconv auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o iconv.o iconv.cpp

linking iconv

POSIX iconv enabled.

EGL (EGL/egl.h) auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o egl.o egl.cpp

egl.cpp:42:21: error: EGL/egl.h: No such file or directory

egl.cpp: In function 'int main(int, char**)':

egl.cpp:46: error: 'EGLint' was not declared in this scope

egl.cpp:46: error: expected `;' before 'x'

egl.cpp:47: error: 'EGLDisplay' was not declared in this scope

egl.cpp:47: error: expected `;' before 'dpy'

egl.cpp:48: error: 'EGLContext' was not declared in this scope

egl.cpp:48: error: expected `;' before 'ctx'

egl.cpp:49: error: 'dpy' was not declared in this scope

egl.cpp:49: error: 'ctx' was not declared in this scope

egl.cpp:49: error: 'eglDestroyContext' was not declared in this scope

gmake: *** [egl.o] Error 1

EGL (EGL/egl.h) disabled.

EGL (GLES/egl.h) auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o egl4gles1.o egl4gles1.cpp

egl4gles1.cpp:42:22: error: GLES/egl.h: No such file or directory

egl4gles1.cpp: In function 'int main(int, char**)':

egl4gles1.cpp:46: error: 'EGLint' was not declared in this scope

egl4gles1.cpp:46: error: expected `;' before 'x'

egl4gles1.cpp:47: error: 'EGLDisplay' was not declared in this scope

egl4gles1.cpp:47: error: expected `;' before 'dpy'

egl4gles1.cpp:48: error: 'EGLContext' was not declared in this scope

egl4gles1.cpp:48: error: expected `;' before 'ctx'

egl4gles1.cpp:49: error: 'dpy' was not declared in this scope

egl4gles1.cpp:49: error: 'ctx' was not declared in this scope

egl4gles1.cpp:49: error: 'eglDestroyContext' was not declared in this scope

gmake: *** [egl4gles1.o] Error 1

EGL (GLES/egl.h) disabled.

Glib auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o glib.o glib.cpp

glib.cpp: In function 'int main(int, char**)':

glib.cpp:55: warning: 'pollfd' is used uninitialized in this function

linking glib

Glib enabled.

Detecting broken X11 headers... (/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/mkspecs/linux-g++ yes /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2 /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2)

X11 headers look good.

XLib auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/X11R6/include -o xlib.o xlib.cpp

linking xlib

XLib enabled.

Xcursor auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/X11R6/include -o xcursor.o xcursor.cpp

linking xcursor

Xcursor enabled.

Xfixes auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/X11R6/include -o xfixes.o xfixes.cpp

linking xfixes

Xfixes enabled.

Xrandr auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/X11R6/include -o xrandr.o xrandr.cpp

linking xrandr

Xrandr enabled.

Xrender auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/X11R6/include -o xrender.o xrender.cpp

linking xrender

Xrender enabled.

mitshm auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/X11R6/include -o mitshm.o mitshm.cpp

linking mitshm

mitshm enabled.

FontConfig auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/X11R6/include -o fontconfig.o fontconfig.cpp

linking fontconfig

FontConfig enabled.

XShape auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/X11R6/include -o xshape.o xshape.cpp

linking xshape

XShape enabled.

XSync auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/X11R6/include -o xsync.o xsync.cpp

xsync.cpp: In function 'int main(int, char**)':

xsync.cpp:51: warning: statement has no effect

xsync.cpp:52: warning: statement has no effect

xsync.cpp:50: warning: unused variable 'value'

linking xsync

XSync enabled.

XInput auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/X11R6/include -o xinput.o xinput.cpp

linking xinput

XInput enabled.

XKB auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/X11R6/include -o xkb.o xkb.cpp

linking xkb

XKB enabled.

Determining machine byte-order... (/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/mkspecs/linux-g++ yes /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2 /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2)

g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -o endiantest.o endiantest.cpp

g++ -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib64/qt4 -o endiantest endiantest.o      

    Found 'LeastSignificantByteFirst' in binary

rm -f endiantest.o

rm -f *~ core *.core

rm -f endiantest 

rm -f Makefile

Using little endian.

Determining machine byte-order... (/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/mkspecs/linux-g++ yes /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2 /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2)

g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -o endiantest.o endiantest.cpp

g++ -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib64/qt4 -o endiantest endiantest.o      

    Found 'LeastSignificantByteFirst' in binary

rm -f endiantest.o

rm -f *~ core *.core

rm -f endiantest 

rm -f Makefile

Using little endian.

STL auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o stltest.o stltest.cpp

stltest.cpp: In function 'int main()':

stltest.cpp:145: warning: unused variable 'n'

linking stl

STL enabled.

IPv6 auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o ipv6test.o ipv6test.cpp

linking ipv6

IPv6 enabled.

POSIX clock_gettime() auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o clock-gettime.o clock-gettime.cpp

linking clock-gettime

POSIX clock_gettime() enabled.

POSIX Monotonic Clock auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o clock-monotonic.o clock-monotonic.cpp

linking clock-monotonic

POSIX Monotonic Clock enabled.

mremap auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o mremap.o mremap.cpp

linking mremap

mremap enabled.

getaddrinfo auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o getaddrinfotest.o getaddrinfotest.cpp

linking getaddrinfo

getaddrinfo enabled.

inotify auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o inotifytest.o inotifytest.cpp

linking inotify

inotify enabled.

IPv6 interface name auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o ipv6ifname.o ipv6ifname.cpp

linking ipv6ifname

IPv6 interface name enabled.

getifaddrs auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o getifaddrs.o getifaddrs.cpp

linking getifaddrs

getifaddrs enabled.

X/Open Large File auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o largefiletest.o largefiletest.cpp

linking largefile

X/Open Large File enabled.

OpenSSL auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o openssl.o openssl.cpp

linking openssl

OpenSSL enabled.

alsa auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o alsatest.o alsatest.cpp

alsatest.cpp:47: warning: unused parameter 'argc'

alsatest.cpp:47: warning: unused parameter 'argv'

linking alsa

alsa enabled.

Stdint auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -o main.o main.cpp

linking stdint

Stdint enabled.

Testing size of pointers ... (/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2/mkspecs/linux-g++ yes /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2 /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2)

rm -f ptrsizetest.o

rm -f *~ core *.core

g++ -c -pipe -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -o ptrsizetest.o ptrsizetest.cpp

g++ -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib64/qt4 -o ptrsizetest ptrsizetest.o      

Pointer size: 8

        This target is using the GNU C++ compiler (linux-g++).

        Recent versions of this compiler automatically include code for

        exceptions, which increase both the size of the Qt libraries and

        the amount of memory taken by your applications.

        You may choose to re-run configure with the -no-exceptions

        option to compile Qt without exceptions. This is completely binary

        compatible, and existing applications will continue to work.

Build type:    linux-g++

Architecture:  x86_64

qmake vars .......... cat: .qmake.vars: No such file or directory

qmake switches ...... 

Build ............... libs tools docs translations

Configuration .......  silent release shared dll largefile stl mmx 3dnow sse sse2  minimal-config small-config medium-config large-config full-config qt3support accessibility reduce_exports reduce_relocations ipv6 clock-gettime clock-monotonic mremap getaddrinfo ipv6ifname getifaddrs inotify system-jpeg system-mng system-png png gif system-tiff system-freetype system-zlib cups iconv glib openssl x11sm xshape xsync xrandr xrender mitshm fontconfig xkb alsa xmlpatterns multimedia audio-backend script scripttools release

Debug ............... no

Qt 3 compatibility .. yes

QtDBus module ....... no

QtConcurrent code.... yes

QtScript module ..... yes

QtScriptTools module  yes

QtXmlPatterns module  yes

Phonon module ....... no

Multimedia module ... yes

SVG module .......... no

WebKit module ....... no

Declarative module .. no

STL support ......... yes

PCH support ......... no

MMX/3DNOW/SSE/SSE2..  yes/yes/yes/yes

Graphics System ..... default

IPv6 support ........ yes

IPv6 ifname support . yes

getaddrinfo support . yes

getifaddrs support .. yes

Accessibility ....... yes

NIS support ......... no

CUPS support ........ yes

Iconv support ....... yes

Glib support ........ yes

GStreamer support ... auto

Large File support .. yes

GIF support ......... yes

TIFF support ........ plugin (system)

JPEG support ........ plugin (system)

PNG support ......... yes (system)

MNG support ......... plugin (system)

zlib support ........ system

Session management .. yes

OpenGL support ...... no

OpenVG support ...... no

NAS sound support ... no

XShape support ...... yes

XSync support ....... yes

Xinerama support .... no

Xcursor support ..... runtime

Xfixes support ...... runtime

Xrandr support ...... yes

Xrender support ..... yes

Xi support .......... runtime

MIT-SHM support ..... yes

FontConfig support .. yes

XKB Support ......... yes

immodule support .... yes

GTK theme support ... no

OpenSSL support ..... yes (run-time)

alsa support ........ yes

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2 ...

make -j5 'CC=@echo compiling $< && x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' 'CXX=@echo compiling $< && x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++' 'LINK=@echo linking $@ && x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++' 

uic dialogs/qprintsettingsoutput.ui

uic dialogs/qprintwidget.ui

uic dialogs/qpagesetupwidget.ui

uic dialogs/qfiledialog.ui

compiling[mmx] painting/qdrawhelper_mmx.cpp

compiling[mmx3dnow] painting/qdrawhelper_mmx3dnow.cpp

compiling[sse3dnow] painting/qdrawhelper_sse3dnow.cpp

compiling[sse] painting/qdrawhelper_sse.cpp

compiling[sse2] painting/qdrawhelper_sse2.cpp

compiling animation/qguivariantanimation.cpp

moc kernel/qaction.h

moc kernel/qactiongroup.h

moc kernel/qapplication.h

compiling kernel/qboxlayout.cpp

compiling kernel/qclipboard.cpp

compiling kernel/qcursor.cpp

compiling kernel/qdrag.cpp

compiling kernel/qdnd.cpp

compiling kernel/qevent.cpp

compiling kernel/qformlayout.cpp

compiling kernel/qgridlayout.cpp

compiling kernel/qkeysequence.cpp

compiling kernel/qlayout.cpp

compiling kernel/qlayoutengine.cpp

compiling kernel/qlayoutitem.cpp

compiling kernel/qmime.cpp

compiling kernel/qpalette.cpp

compiling kernel/qshortcut.cpp

compiling kernel/qshortcutmap.cpp

compiling kernel/qsound.cpp

compiling kernel/qstackedlayout.cpp

moc kernel/qtooltip.cpp

compiling kernel/qguivariant.cpp

moc kernel/qwhatsthis.cpp

moc kernel/qwidget.h

moc kernel/qwidgetaction.h

compiling kernel/qkeymapper.cpp

compiling kernel/qgesture.cpp

compiling kernel/qstandardgestures.cpp

compiling kernel/qgesturerecognizer.cpp

moc kernel/qgesturemanager_p.h

compiling kernel/qsoftkeymanager.cpp

compiling kernel/qdesktopwidget.cpp

compiling kernel/qguiplatformplugin.cpp

moc kernel/qapplication_x11.cpp

compiling kernel/qclipboard_x11.cpp

compiling kernel/qcursor_x11.cpp

kernel/qsoftkeymanager.cpp: In member function 'bool QSoftKeyManager::handleUpdateSoftKeys()':

kernel/qsoftkeymanager.cpp:218: warning: operation on 'level' may be undefined

moc kernel/qdnd_x11.cpp

compiling kernel/qdesktopwidget_x11.cpp

compiling kernel/qmotifdnd_x11.cpp

moc kernel/qsound_x11.cpp

kernel/qsound_x11.cpp:0: Warning: No relevant classes found. No output generated.

compiling kernel/qwidget_x11.cpp

compiling kernel/qwidgetcreate_x11.cpp

compiling kernel/qx11embed_x11.cpp

compiling kernel/qx11info_x11.cpp

compiling kernel/qkeymapper_x11.cpp

compiling kernel/qkde.cpp

compiling kernel/qguieventdispatcher_glib.cpp

compiling kernel/qeventdispatcher_x11.cpp

compiling image/qbitmap.cpp

compiling image/qicon.cpp

compiling image/qiconloader.cpp

compiling image/qimage.cpp

compiling image/qimageiohandler.cpp

compiling image/qimagereader.cpp

compiling image/qimagewriter.cpp

compiling image/qpaintengine_pic.cpp

compiling image/qpicture.cpp

compiling image/qpictureformatplugin.cpp

compiling image/qpixmap.cpp

moc image/qpixmapcache.cpp

compiling image/qpixmapdata.cpp

compiling image/qpixmapdatafactory.cpp

compiling image/qpixmapfilter.cpp

compiling image/qiconengine.cpp

compiling image/qiconengineplugin.cpp

moc image/qmovie.h

compiling image/qpixmap_raster.cpp

compiling image/qnativeimage.cpp

compiling image/qimagepixmapcleanuphooks.cpp

compiling image/qpixmap_x11.cpp

compiling image/qbmphandler.cpp

compiling image/qppmhandler.cpp

compiling image/qxbmhandler.cpp

compiling image/qxpmhandler.cpp

compiling image/qpnghandler.cpp

compiling painting/qbezier.cpp

compiling painting/qblendfunctions.cpp

compiling painting/qbrush.cpp

compiling painting/qcolor.cpp

compiling painting/qcolor_p.cpp

compiling painting/qcssutil.cpp

compiling painting/qdrawutil.cpp

compiling painting/qemulationpaintengine.cpp

compiling painting/qgraphicssystem.cpp

compiling painting/qmatrix.cpp

compiling painting/qmemrotate.cpp

compiling painting/qoutlinemapper.cpp

compiling painting/qpaintdevice.cpp

compiling painting/qpaintengine.cpp

compiling painting/qpaintengine_alpha.cpp

compiling painting/qpaintengine_preview.cpp

compiling painting/qpaintengineex.cpp

compiling painting/qpainter.cpp

compiling painting/qpainterpath.cpp

compiling painting/qpathclipper.cpp

compiling painting/qpdf.cpp

compiling painting/qpen.cpp

compiling painting/qpolygon.cpp

compiling painting/qprintengine_pdf.cpp

compiling painting/qprintengine_ps.cpp

compiling painting/qprinter.cpp

compiling painting/qrasterizer.cpp

compiling painting/qregion.cpp

compiling painting/qstroker.cpp

compiling painting/qstylepainter.cpp

compiling painting/qtessellator.cpp

compiling painting/qtextureglyphcache.cpp

compiling painting/qtransform.cpp

compiling painting/qwindowsurface.cpp

compiling painting/qpaintbuffer.cpp

compiling painting/qpaintengine_raster.cpp

compiling painting/qdrawhelper.cpp

compiling painting/qimagescale.cpp

compiling painting/qgrayraster.c

compiling painting/qgraphicssystem_raster.cpp

compiling painting/qgraphicssystemfactory.cpp

compiling painting/qgraphicssystemplugin.cpp

compiling painting/qwindowsurface_raster.cpp

compiling painting/qcolormap_x11.cpp

compiling painting/qpaintdevice_x11.cpp

compiling painting/qpaintengine_x11.cpp

compiling painting/qprinterinfo_unix.cpp

compiling painting/qbackingstore.cpp

compiling painting/qcups.cpp

compiling painting/qwindowsurface_x11.cpp

compiling text/qfont.cpp

compiling text/qfontengine.cpp

compiling text/qfontsubset.cpp

compiling text/qfontmetrics.cpp

compiling text/qfontdatabase.cpp

moc text/qtextcontrol_p.h

compiling text/qtextengine.cpp

compiling text/qtextlayout.cpp

compiling text/qtextformat.cpp

compiling text/qtextobject.cpp

text/qtextformat.cpp: In function 'uint hash(float)':

text/qtextformat.cpp:271: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

compiling text/qtextoption.cpp

compiling text/qfragmentmap.cpp

compiling text/qtextdocument.cpp

compiling text/qtextdocument_p.cpp

compiling text/qtexthtmlparser.cpp

text/qtextengine.cpp: In member function 'void QTextEngine::shapeTextWithHarfbuzz(int) const':

text/qtextengine.cpp:1207: warning: 'entire_shaper_item.HB_ShaperItem_::log_clusters' may be used uninitialized in this function

text/qtextengine.cpp:1207: warning: 'entire_shaper_item.HB_ShaperItem_::offsets' may be used uninitialized in this function

text/qtextengine.cpp:1207: warning: 'entire_shaper_item.HB_ShaperItem_::advances' may be used uninitialized in this function

text/qtextengine.cpp:1207: warning: 'entire_shaper_item.HB_ShaperItem_::attributes' may be used uninitialized in this function

text/qtextengine.cpp:1207: warning: 'entire_shaper_item.HB_ShaperItem_::glyphs' may be used uninitialized in this function

text/qtextengine.cpp:1207: warning: 'entire_shaper_item.HB_ShaperItem_::initialGlyphCount' may be used uninitialized in this function

text/qtextengine.cpp:1207: warning: 'entire_shaper_item.HB_ShaperItem_::face' may be used uninitialized in this function

text/qtextengine.cpp:1207: warning: 'entire_shaper_item.HB_ShaperItem_::font' may be used uninitialized in this function

moc text/qabstracttextdocumentlayout.h

moc text/qtextdocumentlayout_p.h

compiling text/qtextcursor.cpp

compiling text/qtextdocumentfragment.cpp

compiling text/qtextimagehandler.cpp

compiling text/qtexttable.cpp

compiling text/qtextlist.cpp

compiling text/qtextdocumentwriter.cpp

moc text/qsyntaxhighlighter.h

compiling text/qcssparser.cpp

compiling text/qzip.cpp

compiling text/qtextodfwriter.cpp

compiling text/qfont_x11.cpp

compiling text/qfontengine_x11.cpp

compiling text/qfontengine_ft.cpp

compiling styles/qstyle.cpp

compiling styles/qstylefactory.cpp

compiling styles/qstyleoption.cpp

styles/qstyle.cpp:2424: warning: unused parameter 'state'

compiling styles/qstyleplugin.cpp

styles/qstyleoption.cpp:5422: warning: unused parameter 'optionType'

styles/qstyleoption.cpp:5489: warning: unused parameter 'option'

compiling styles/qstylehelper.cpp

compiling styles/qcommonstyle.cpp

compiling styles/qproxystyle.cpp

moc styles/qstylesheetstyle_p.h

compiling styles/qstylesheetstyle_default.cpp

compiling styles/qcdestyle.cpp

compiling styles/qplastiquestyle.cpp

compiling styles/qgtkstyle.cpp

compiling styles/qgtkpainter.cpp

compiling styles/qgtkstyle_p.cpp

compiling styles/qcleanlooksstyle.cpp

compiling styles/qwindowsstyle.cpp

compiling styles/qmotifstyle.cpp

compiling widgets/qabstractbutton.cpp

compiling widgets/qabstractslider.cpp

moc widgets/qabstractspinbox.h

moc widgets/qcalendarwidget.h

compiling widgets/qcheckbox.cpp

widgets/qabstractslider_p.h: In constructor 'QAbstractSliderPrivate::QAbstractSliderPrivate()':

widgets/qabstractslider_p.h:76: warning: 'QAbstractSliderPrivate::singleStep' will be initialized after

widgets/qabstractslider_p.h:71: warning:   'int QAbstractSliderPrivate::pageStep'

widgets/qabstractslider.cpp:216: warning:   when initialized here

moc widgets/qcombobox.h

compiling widgets/qcommandlinkbutton.cpp

moc widgets/qdatetimeedit.h

compiling widgets/qdial.cpp

moc widgets/qdialogbuttonbox.h

moc widgets/qdockwidget.h

compiling widgets/qdockarealayout.cpp

moc widgets/qeffects.cpp

moc widgets/qfontcombobox.h

compiling widgets/qframe.cpp

moc widgets/qgroupbox.h

moc widgets/qlabel.h

compiling widgets/qlcdnumber.cpp

compiling widgets/qlineedit_p.cpp

moc widgets/qlineedit.h

compiling widgets/qlinecontrol.cpp

compiling widgets/qmainwindow.cpp

compiling widgets/qmainwindowlayout.cpp

moc widgets/qmdiarea.h

moc widgets/qmdisubwindow.h

moc widgets/qmenu.h

moc widgets/qmenubar.h

compiling widgets/qmenudata.cpp

compiling widgets/qprogressbar.cpp

moc widgets/qpushbutton.h

compiling widgets/qradiobutton.cpp

compiling widgets/qrubberband.cpp

compiling widgets/qscrollbar.cpp

moc widgets/qsizegrip.h

compiling widgets/qslider.cpp

compiling widgets/qspinbox.cpp

compiling widgets/qsplashscreen.cpp

compiling widgets/qsplitter.cpp

compiling widgets/qstackedwidget.cpp

compiling widgets/qstatusbar.cpp

moc widgets/qtabbar.h

moc widgets/qtabwidget.h

moc widgets/qtextedit.h

moc widgets/qtextbrowser.h

moc widgets/qtoolbar.h

compiling widgets/qtoolbarlayout.cpp

compiling widgets/qtoolbarextension.cpp

compiling widgets/qtoolbarseparator.cpp

moc widgets/qtoolbox.h

moc widgets/qtoolbutton.h

compiling widgets/qvalidator.cpp

moc widgets/qabstractscrollarea.h

moc widgets/qabstractscrollarea_p.h

compiling widgets/qwidgetresizehandler.cpp

compiling widgets/qfocusframe.cpp

compiling widgets/qscrollarea.cpp

moc widgets/qworkspace.h

compiling widgets/qwidgetanimator.cpp

compiling widgets/qtoolbararealayout.cpp

moc widgets/qplaintextedit.h

moc widgets/qplaintextedit_p.h

moc widgets/qprintpreviewwidget.h

moc dialogs/qprintdialog.h

rcc dialogs/qprintdialog.qrc

moc dialogs/qpagesetupdialog.h

compiling dialogs/qabstractprintdialog.cpp

compiling dialogs/qabstractpagesetupdialog.cpp

moc dialogs/qcolordialog.h

moc dialogs/qdialog.h

compiling dialogs/qerrormessage.cpp

moc dialogs/qfiledialog.h

moc dialogs/qfontdialog.h

moc dialogs/qinputdialog.h

moc dialogs/qmessagebox.h

moc dialogs/qprogressdialog.h

compiling dialogs/qsidebar.cpp

moc dialogs/qfilesystemmodel.h

compiling dialogs/qfileinfogatherer.cpp

compiling dialogs/qpagesetupdialog.cpp

moc dialogs/qwizard.h

moc dialogs/qprintpreviewdialog.h

compiling accessible/qaccessible.cpp

compiling accessible/qaccessible2.cpp

compiling accessible/qaccessibleobject.cpp

compiling accessible/qaccessiblewidget.cpp

compiling accessible/qaccessibleplugin.cpp

compiling accessible/qaccessible_unix.cpp

compiling accessible/qaccessiblebridge.cpp

moc itemviews/qabstractitemview.h

moc itemviews/qheaderview.h

compiling itemviews/qlistview.cpp

compiling itemviews/qbsptree.cpp

moc itemviews/qtableview.h

moc itemviews/qtreeview.h

compiling itemviews/qabstractitemdelegate.cpp

moc itemviews/qitemdelegate.h

moc itemviews/qitemselectionmodel.h

moc itemviews/qdirmodel.h

moc itemviews/qlistwidget.h

moc itemviews/qtablewidget.h

moc itemviews/qtreewidget.h

moc itemviews/qproxymodel.h

moc itemviews/qabstractproxymodel.h

moc itemviews/qsortfilterproxymodel.h

moc itemviews/qitemeditorfactory.cpp

moc itemviews/qstandarditemmodel.h

compiling itemviews/qstringlistmodel.cpp

compiling itemviews/qtreewidgetitemiterator.cpp

moc itemviews/qdatawidgetmapper.h

compiling itemviews/qfileiconprovider.cpp

moc itemviews/qcolumnview.h

compiling itemviews/qcolumnviewgrip.cpp

moc itemviews/qstyleditemdelegate.h

compiling inputmethod/qinputcontextfactory.cpp

compiling inputmethod/qinputcontextplugin.cpp

compiling inputmethod/qinputcontext.cpp

compiling inputmethod/qximinputcontext_x11.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicsgridlayout.cpp

moc graphicsview/qgraphicsitem.h

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicsitemanimation.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicslayout.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicslayout_p.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicslayoutitem.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicslinearlayout.cpp

moc graphicsview/qgraphicsproxywidget.h

moc graphicsview/qgraphicsscene.h

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicsscene_bsp.cpp

moc graphicsview/qgraphicsscenebsptreeindex_p.h

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicssceneevent.cpp

moc graphicsview/qgraphicssceneindex_p.h

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicsscenelinearindex.cpp

graphicsview/qgraphicslinearlayout.cpp:548: warning: unused parameter 'indent'

moc graphicsview/qgraphicstransform.h

moc graphicsview/qgraphicsview.h

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicswidget.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicswidget_p.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgridlayoutengine.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qsimplex_p.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicsanchorlayout_p.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicsanchorlayout.cpp

compiling util/qsystemtrayicon.cpp

moc util/qcompleter.h

moc util/qdesktopservices.cpp

compiling util/qundogroup.cpp

compiling util/qundostack.cpp

moc util/qundoview.cpp

compiling util/qsystemtrayicon_x11.cpp

compiling statemachine/qguistatemachine.cpp

compiling statemachine/qkeyeventtransition.cpp

compiling statemachine/qmouseeventtransition.cpp

compiling statemachine/qbasickeyeventtransition.cpp

compiling statemachine/qbasicmouseeventtransition.cpp

compiling math3d/qgenericmatrix.cpp

compiling math3d/qmatrix4x4.cpp

compiling math3d/qquaternion.cpp

compiling math3d/qvector2d.cpp

compiling math3d/qvector3d.cpp

compiling math3d/qvector4d.cpp

compiling effects/qgraphicseffect.cpp

moc kernel/qboxlayout.h

moc kernel/qclipboard.h

moc kernel/qdesktopwidget.h

moc kernel/qdrag.h

moc kernel/qdnd_p.h

moc kernel/qformlayout.h

moc kernel/qgridlayout.h

moc kernel/qlayout.h

moc kernel/qsessionmanager.h

moc kernel/qshortcut.h

moc kernel/qsizepolicy.h

moc kernel/qpalette.h

moc kernel/qsound.h

moc kernel/qsound_p.h

moc kernel/qstackedlayout.h

moc kernel/qkeymapper_p.h

moc kernel/qgesture.h

moc kernel/qsoftkeymanager_p.h

moc kernel/qguiplatformplugin_p.h

moc kernel/qx11embed_x11.h

moc kernel/qguieventdispatcher_glib_p.h

moc kernel/qeventdispatcher_x11_p.h

moc image/qiconengineplugin.h

moc image/qimageiohandler.h

moc image/qpictureformatplugin.h

moc image/qpixmapfilter_p.h

moc painting/qbrush.h

moc painting/qpainter.h

moc painting/qpaintbuffer_p.h

moc painting/qgraphicssystemplugin_p.h

moc text/qfont.h

moc text/qfontdatabase.h

moc text/qfont_p.h

moc text/qtextformat.h

moc text/qtextobject.h

moc text/qtextdocument.h

moc text/qtextimagehandler_p.h

moc text/qtexttable.h

moc text/qtextlist.h

moc styles/qstyleplugin.h

moc styles/qstyle.h

moc styles/qcommonstyle.h

moc styles/qproxystyle.h

moc styles/qcdestyle.h

moc styles/qplastiquestyle.h

moc styles/qgtkstyle.h

moc styles/qgtkstyle_p.h

moc styles/qcleanlooksstyle.h

moc styles/qwindowsstyle.h

styles/qgtkstyle_p.h:0: Warning: No relevant classes found. No output generated.

moc styles/qmotifstyle.h

moc widgets/qbuttongroup.h

styles/qgtkstyle.h:0: Warning: No relevant classes found. No output generated.

moc widgets/qabstractbutton.h

moc widgets/qabstractslider.h

moc widgets/qcalendartextnavigator_p.h

moc widgets/qcheckbox.h

moc widgets/qcombobox_p.h

moc widgets/qcommandlinkbutton.h

moc widgets/qdatetimeedit_p.h

moc widgets/qdial.h

moc widgets/qdockwidget_p.h

moc widgets/qframe.h

moc widgets/qlcdnumber.h

moc widgets/qlinecontrol_p.h

effects/qgraphicseffect.cpp: In member function 'void QGraphicsEffectSourcePrivate::invalidateCache(QGraphicsEffectSourcePrivate::InvalidateReason) const':

effects/qgraphicseffect.cpp:387: warning: suggest parentheses around && within ||

moc widgets/qmainwindow.h

moc widgets/qmainwindowlayout_p.h

moc widgets/qmenudata.h

moc widgets/qprogressbar.h

moc widgets/qradiobutton.h

moc widgets/qrubberband.h

moc widgets/qscrollbar.h

moc widgets/qslider.h

moc widgets/qspinbox.h

moc widgets/qsplashscreen.h

moc widgets/qsplitter.h

moc widgets/qstackedwidget.h

moc widgets/qstatusbar.h

moc widgets/qtabbar_p.h

moc widgets/qtoolbarlayout_p.h

moc widgets/qtoolbarextension_p.h

moc widgets/qtoolbarseparator_p.h

moc widgets/qvalidator.h

moc widgets/qwidgetresizehandler_p.h

moc widgets/qfocusframe.h

moc widgets/qscrollarea.h

moc widgets/qwidgetanimator_p.h

moc dialogs/qabstractprintdialog.h

moc dialogs/qabstractpagesetupdialog.h

moc dialogs/qerrormessage.h

moc dialogs/qsidebar_p.h

moc dialogs/qfileinfogatherer_p.h

moc dialogs/qpagesetupdialog_unix_p.h

moc accessible/qaccessibleplugin.h

moc accessible/qaccessiblebridge.h

moc itemviews/qlistview.h

moc itemviews/qabstractitemdelegate.h

moc itemviews/qlistwidget_p.h

moc itemviews/qtablewidget_p.h

moc itemviews/qtreewidget_p.h

moc itemviews/qitemeditorfactory_p.h

moc itemviews/qstringlistmodel.h

moc itemviews/qcolumnviewgrip_p.h

moc inputmethod/qinputcontextplugin.h

moc inputmethod/qinputcontext.h

moc inputmethod/qximinputcontext_p.h

moc graphicsview/qgraphicsitemanimation.h

moc graphicsview/qgraphicsscenelinearindex_p.h

moc graphicsview/qgraphicswidget.h

moc graphicsview/qgraphicsanchorlayout.h

moc util/qsystemtrayicon.h

moc util/qcompleter_p.h

moc util/qsystemtrayicon_p.h

moc util/qundogroup.h

moc util/qundostack.h

moc util/qundostack_p.h

moc util/qundoview.h

moc statemachine/qkeyeventtransition.h

moc statemachine/qmouseeventtransition.h

moc statemachine/qbasickeyeventtransition_p.h

moc statemachine/qbasicmouseeventtransition_p.h

moc effects/qgraphicseffect.h

moc effects/qgraphicseffect_p.h

rcc styles/qstyle.qrc

rcc dialogs/qmessagebox.qrc

uic dialogs/qprintpropertieswidget.ui

compiling kernel/qactiongroup.cpp

compiling kernel/qapplication.cpp

compiling kernel/qaction.cpp

compiling kernel/qtooltip.cpp

compiling kernel/qwhatsthis.cpp

compiling kernel/qwidget.cpp

compiling kernel/qwidgetaction.cpp

compiling kernel/qgesturemanager.cpp

compiling kernel/qapplication_x11.cpp

compiling kernel/qdnd_x11.cpp

compiling kernel/qsound_x11.cpp

compiling image/qpixmapcache.cpp

compiling image/qmovie.cpp

compiling text/qtextcontrol.cpp

compiling text/qabstracttextdocumentlayout.cpp

compiling text/qtextdocumentlayout.cpp

compiling text/qsyntaxhighlighter.cpp

compiling styles/qstylesheetstyle.cpp

compiling widgets/qabstractspinbox.cpp

moc widgets/qcalendarwidget.cpp

compiling widgets/qcombobox.cpp

compiling widgets/qdatetimeedit.cpp

compiling widgets/qdialogbuttonbox.cpp

moc widgets/qdockwidget.cpp

compiling widgets/qeffects.cpp

moc widgets/qfontcombobox.cpp

compiling widgets/qgroupbox.cpp

compiling widgets/qlabel.cpp

compiling widgets/qlineedit.cpp

compiling widgets/qmdiarea.cpp

moc widgets/qmdisubwindow.cpp

moc widgets/qmenu.cpp

compiling widgets/qmenubar.cpp

compiling widgets/qpushbutton.cpp

compiling widgets/qsizegrip.cpp

compiling widgets/qtabbar.cpp

compiling widgets/qtabwidget.cpp

compiling widgets/qtextedit.cpp

compiling widgets/qtextbrowser.cpp

compiling widgets/qtoolbar.cpp

moc widgets/qtoolbox.cpp

compiling widgets/qtoolbutton.cpp

compiling widgets/qabstractscrollarea.cpp

moc widgets/qworkspace.cpp

compiling widgets/qplaintextedit.cpp

moc widgets/qprintpreviewwidget.cpp

moc dialogs/qprintdialog_unix.cpp

compiling dialogs/qpagesetupdialog_unix.cpp

moc dialogs/qcolordialog.cpp

compiling dialogs/qdialog.cpp

compiling dialogs/qfiledialog.cpp

moc dialogs/qfontdialog.cpp

moc dialogs/qinputdialog.cpp

compiling dialogs/qmessagebox.cpp

compiling dialogs/qprogressdialog.cpp

compiling dialogs/qfilesystemmodel.cpp

compiling dialogs/qwizard.cpp

moc dialogs/qprintpreviewdialog.cpp

compiling itemviews/qabstractitemview.cpp

compiling itemviews/qheaderview.cpp

moc itemviews/qtableview.cpp

compiling itemviews/qtreeview.cpp

compiling itemviews/qitemdelegate.cpp

compiling itemviews/qitemselectionmodel.cpp

compiling itemviews/qdirmodel.cpp

moc itemviews/qlistwidget.cpp

compiling itemviews/qtablewidget.cpp

compiling itemviews/qtreewidget.cpp

compiling itemviews/qproxymodel.cpp

compiling itemviews/qabstractproxymodel.cpp

compiling itemviews/qsortfilterproxymodel.cpp

compiling itemviews/qitemeditorfactory.cpp

compiling itemviews/qstandarditemmodel.cpp

compiling itemviews/qdatawidgetmapper.cpp

compiling itemviews/qcolumnview.cpp

compiling itemviews/qstyleditemdelegate.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicsitem.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicsproxywidget.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicsscene.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicsscenebsptreeindex.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicssceneindex.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicstransform.cpp

compiling graphicsview/qgraphicsview.cpp

compiling util/qcompleter.cpp

*** glibc detected *** /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus: corrupted double-linked list: 0x00000000011ca460 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0x2ad9e993f808]

/lib/libc.so.6[0x2ad9e99450eb]

/lib/libc.so.6(realloc+0xf1)[0x2ad9e99453c1]

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus[0x99686d]

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus[0x765191]

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus[0x693085]

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus[0x6990ab]

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus[0x73f3ac]

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus[0x5fcc9a]

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus[0x5fce40]

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus[0x5fce55]

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus[0x69f1eb]

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus[0x7919f9]

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus[0x7932dd]

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus[0x44c5c5]

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus[0x670734]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6)[0x2ad9e98eaa26]

/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus(mpfr_cosh+0xc1)[0x4048f9]

======= Memory map: ========

00400000-00b82000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 582833                             /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus

00d81000-00d83000 r--p 00781000 08:06 582833                             /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus

00d83000-00dee000 rw-p 00783000 08:06 582833                             /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus

00dee000-01283000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

2ad9e8ff6000-2ad9e9013000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 238063                     /lib64/ld-2.10.1.so

2ad9e9013000-2ad9e9015000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

2ad9e9015000-2ad9e91d4000 r--p 00000000 08:06 551871                     /usr/lib64/locale/locale-archive

2ad9e91d4000-2ad9e91d5000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

2ad9e9212000-2ad9e9213000 r--p 0001c000 08:06 238063                     /lib64/ld-2.10.1.so

2ad9e9213000-2ad9e9214000 rw-p 0001d000 08:06 238063                     /lib64/ld-2.10.1.so

2ad9e9214000-2ad9e9220000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 552305                     /usr/lib64/libsandbox.so

2ad9e9220000-2ad9e941f000 ---p 0000c000 08:06 552305                     /usr/lib64/libsandbox.so

2ad9e941f000-2ad9e9420000 r--p 0000b000 08:06 552305                     /usr/lib64/libsandbox.so

2ad9e9420000-2ad9e9421000 rw-p 0000c000 08:06 552305                     /usr/lib64/libsandbox.so

2ad9e9421000-2ad9e9423000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

2ad9e9423000-2ad9e9470000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 552285                     /usr/lib64/libmpfr.so.1.2.0

2ad9e9470000-2ad9e9670000 ---p 0004d000 08:06 552285                     /usr/lib64/libmpfr.so.1.2.0

2ad9e9670000-2ad9e9671000 r--p 0004d000 08:06 552285                     /usr/lib64/libmpfr.so.1.2.0

2ad9e9671000-2ad9e9672000 rw-p 0004e000 08:06 552285                     /usr/lib64/libmpfr.so.1.2.0

2ad9e9672000-2ad9e96ca000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 552216                     /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.3.5.2

2ad9e96ca000-2ad9e98c9000 ---p 00058000 08:06 552216                     /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.3.5.2

2ad9e98c9000-2ad9e98ca000 r--p 00057000 08:06 552216                     /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.3.5.2

2ad9e98ca000-2ad9e98cb000 rw-p 00058000 08:06 552216                     /usr/lib64/libgmp.so.3.5.2

2ad9e98cb000-2ad9e98cc000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

2ad9e98cc000-2ad9e9a1b000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 238038                     /lib64/libc-2.10.1.so

2ad9e9a1b000-2ad9e9c1b000 ---p 0014f000 08:06 238038                     /lib64/libc-2.10.1.so

2ad9e9c1b000-2ad9e9c1f000 r--p 0014f000 08:06 238038                     /lib64/libc-2.10.1.so

2ad9e9c1f000-2ad9e9c20000 rw-p 00153000 08:06 238038                     /lib64/libc-2.10.1.so

2ad9e9c20000-2ad9e9c25000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

2ad9e9c25000-2ad9e9c27000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 238248                     /lib64/libdl-2.10.1.so

2ad9e9c27000-2ad9e9e27000 ---p 00002000 08:06 238248                     /lib64/libdl-2.10.1.so

2ad9e9e27000-2ad9e9e28000 r--p 00002000 08:06 238248                     /lib64/libdl-2.10.1.so

2ad9e9e28000-2ad9e9e29000 rw-p 00003000 08:06 238248                     /lib64/libdl-2.10.1.so

2ad9e9e29000-2ad9eb1a1000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

2ad9eb1e2000-2ad9f23d3000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

2ad9f23e3000-2ad9f23f9000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 238048                     /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

2ad9f23f9000-2ad9f25f8000 ---p 00016000 08:06 238048                     /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

2ad9f25f8000-2ad9f25f9000 r--p 00015000 08:06 238048                     /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

2ad9f25f9000-2ad9f25fa000 rw-p 00016000 08:06 238048                     /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

2ad9f4000000-2ad9f4021000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

2ad9f4021000-2ad9f8000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 

7fff86760000-7fff86779000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                          [stack]

7fff867ff000-7fff86800000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                          [vdso]

ffffffffff600000-ffffffffff601000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                  [vsyscall]

In file included from graphicsview/qgraphicstransform.cpp:565:

.moc/release-shared/moc_qgraphicstransform.cpp: In member function 'virtual int QGraphicsTransform::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**)':

.moc/release-shared/moc_qgraphicstransform.cpp:66: internal compiler error: Aborted

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make: *** [.obj/release-shared/qgraphicstransform.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3864:  Called qt4-build_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3507:  Called build_directories 'src/gui' 'src/scripttools' 'tools/designer' 'tools/linguist/linguist' 'src/plugins/imageformats/gif' 'src/plugins/imageformats/ico' 'src/plugins/imageformats/jpeg' 'src/plugins/inputmethods' 'tools/qdbus/qdbusviewer' 'src/plugins/imageformats/mng' 'src/plugins/imageformats/tiff' 'src/plugins/accessible/widgets'

 *   environment, line  722:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake CC="@echo compiling \$< && $(tc-getCC)" CXX="@echo compiling \$< && $(tc-getCXX)" LINK="@echo linking \$@ && $(tc-getCXX)" || die "emake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1:

 * For information about installing a printer and general cups setup

 * take a look at: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.7:

 * Please install app-text/evince for print preview functionality.

 * Alternatively, check "gtk-print-preview-command" documentation and

 * add it to your gtkrc.

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3864:  Called qt4-build_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3507:  Called build_directories 'src/gui' 'src/scripttools' 'tools/designer' 'tools/linguist/linguist' 'src/plugins/imageformats/gif' 'src/plugins/imageformats/ico' 'src/plugins/imageformats/jpeg' 'src/plugins/inputmethods' 'tools/qdbus/qdbusviewer' 'src/plugins/imageformats/mng' 'src/plugins/imageformats/tiff' 'src/plugins/accessible/widgets'

 *   environment, line  722:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake CC="@echo compiling \$< && $(tc-getCC)" CXX="@echo compiling \$< && $(tc-getCXX)" LINK="@echo linking \$@ && $(tc-getCXX)" || die "emake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

```
*** glibc detected *** /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/cc1plus: corrupted double-linked list: 0x00000000011ca460 *** 
```

reinstallare il gcc l'hai provato?

----------

## xdarma

Overclock e/o ram con impostazioni fuori specifiche?

O peggio: ram difettosa?

----------

## k01

sbaglio o stai usando sabayon e non gentoo?

----------

## Matte88

@ darkmanPPT && xdarma: ci siete andati molto vicini a ciò che anch'io immagino possa essere; ho una specie di sentore riguardo al fatto che il problema sia esterno a Gentoo e riguardi l'hw del PC. Infatti, provando a commentare la riga MAKEOPTS="-j5" l'errore cambiava. Purtroppo non posso darvi risposte immediate e precise, dato che sto lavorando sul fisso di un mio amico, e quindi non ce l'ho sempre sotto mano.

Un'altra cosa che mi è saltata alla mente è che il problema si presenti in quanto stiamo lavorando in chroot da un LiveDVD di Sabayon 5.2 x6_64: infatti top ci segnalava un utilizzo della RAM intensissimo proprio mentre compilava (siamo arrivati anche ad avere un qualcosa come 120MB liberi su 4GB!   :Shocked:  ).

Oggi riproveremo l'installazione "diretta" di CUPS, ovvero da dentro Gentoo.

@ The Extremer: no no, tranquillo. Stiamo solamente usando un LiveDVD di Sabayon, ma il chroot è dentro un Gentoo pronto a partire!   :Wink:  P. S.: stupendo l'avatar!

P. S.: dato che l'installazione s'è interrotta a metà, c'è un modo per dare una bella ripulita al sistema prima di ri-tentare l'installazione di CUPS, evitando eventuali conflitti o sovra-installazioni che potrebbero "sporcare" il tutto? Magari una roba del tipo

```
# emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild

```

 Nel caso abbia detto una castronata, chiedo venia   :Rolling Eyes:  dato che ho ancora tanto da imparare.

----------

## k01

se l'installazione è stata interrotta a metà dovrebbe bastare rimuore i file in /var/tmp/portage/

----------

## Matte88

Il problema si presentava perchè lavoravo in chroot da Live. Tutto risolto!

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> Il problema si presentava perchè lavoravo in chroot da Live. Tutto risolto!

 

Sabayon ha versioni bacate di glibc nei suoi LiveCD/DVD, non usatele per installare Gentoo in chroot o avrete sempre problemi come quello segnalato.

----------

